
Kik's Response to Left-Pad and Mail Thread with Azer - catchmeifyoucan
https://medium.com/@mproberts/a-discussion-about-the-breaking-of-the-internet-3d4d2a83aa4d#.ld8o5zqz7
======
greatgib
I missed that at in 2016, but npm is the dick here to accept so easily!

